# JCM800 2204 lead volume boost



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got a 1985 Marshall JCM800 2204 single channel 50 watt head w/ no effects loop that I sold my old Bassman to buy. This thing sounds like gold - it's pretty much exactly what I've been looking for to hit "my ideal tone". The only problem with that amp is that I can't get a good, solid volume boost going to punch up my leads a few db to compare to the other guitarists two channel DSL50. Pretty much anything I try only adds more gain or at best, a *very* minor volume boost. I don't want to use the low sensitivity (low gain) input because frankly, the high input channel is the sound I want - it's why I bought the head.

Is there a good way to get a solid volume boost for leads on the high sensitivity input on this amp? I have a BOSS GE-7 EQ which I thought might work good, but so far, it hasn't given me anything but more gain - no real volume boost.

Here's what I've got to work with, none of which gave me more volume, only more dirt:
- Radial Tonebone Trimode
- Digitech Bad Monkey OD
- BOSS GE-7 EQ
- Dunlop High Gain Volume Pedal
- Weber MASS Lite 100 Attenuator

Otherwise, I guess I might have to go shopping for a second head and an amp switcher or better yet, an attenuator with a second lead boost section (that exists right???)

Thanks in advance, any ideas or experiences would be appreciated.

gen


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

The only way to get a true clean volume boost is through a boost in the effects loops, otherwise you'll just be hitting your preamp harder.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

just use a simple small Overdrive, that can act as a boost..did that for YEARS, and most metal players of the JCM800 Era did that as well. or you can get a regular boost, the standard boost wont give you that little extra gain we like in leads

the MXR is not expensive and works realy well.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=253&pmh=products/p_and_e_detail

Keeley's boos is VERY good..but a wee bit more expensive.
http://www.robertkeeley.com/product.php?id=34

But personnaly, my solution would be to get a OD...or a Second one if you're using one already and with just a bit more gain...slightly raise Volume..and BAM...

I'm sure you can fina a friend with a OD to try it out.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

al3d: Any overdrive I've tried just doesn't work for a volume boost, period. Lots of gain at my disposal but nothing for a straight db boost. I've been looking at trying the Micro Amp... I'll have to give it a whirl.

breakfast: from everything I've read and heard, you're probably right about that. I guess I'll have to start looking at getting a second head and an amp switcher. And here I didn't even *have* GAS. lol My wife if gonna kill me...

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

If you love the tone you are getting from your jcm, any extra push in front of the input is also going to increase gain. I generally love that about amps and make use of my volume knob on my guitar as a gain knob.
Where are you setting your preamp and master volumes on your amp? Does most of your gain happen to be preamp gain?
If that is the case, you could install a quick interrupt style FX loop out the back of your JCM and use your GE-7 in it. Provided that you aren't already pushing your power tubes (or phase inverter) into distortion, you may have more clean power available to push out of them with that pedal.

THe other option I would suggest trying is getting a good tone while also using the tonebone with the amp only on clean. Then have one of the settings at the same gain level but higher volme level. This is less than ideal if you prefer the amp tone over the tonebone one.

I always love the "more amps" solution as well.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Does it have an effect return?
I have a cheap Behringer volume pedal that once in the return adds nothing but volume. It bypasses the pre amp section.

Does your guitar give you any options like switching to your neck pickup or using your volume knob?

Wild Bill can probably give you some advice or mod your head so you get what you need.
It can be done, seen it a few weeks ago with April Wine.
Single channel Marshall and he stepped on a small black pedal with a button that was rectangular shaped maybe 1 by 3 inches long, had a light but no knobs..Don't know what it was.

Bev


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

check out the keeley Katana clean boost, not cheap but great pedal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOrdmmBZSuA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6DlnB37Y_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOsdZn9k1w


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

try the eq in the loop...


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Attenuators should come with a foot switchable veriable boost.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The simplest solution- the 'anti-boost'. Set your amp up for lead tone and volume. For rythm turn on an overdrive with the level set so that you get a drop in volume. You can use a bit of gain from the pedal to compensate if necessary. I used a setup like this for a few years with a JCM800 2003- the 100w version of your amp. Nice and easy.

gtrguy


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i own this pedal...it works for me...

http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=264


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

a couple of thoughts.

your 2204 wouldn't have a problem keeping up with anything. It's a monster amp.

have you tried keeping the gain down and bringing the volume up to solo volume, then just rolling back your guitar volume to clean up for rhythm? You might want to try the attenuator to dime the volume.

the 'low' channel takes one gain stage out. Not exactly the 80s high gain sound, but when you dime it, it's pretty darn close to a plexi. You'd probably need to use your attenuator to get there. Again, roll back the volume on the guitar to clean up.

I use a MIJ SD-1 set for clean boost on mine. I use an attenuator and bump the volume over the gain, but leave a bit of headroom for the pedal.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I would try a overdrive that you can set up exactly like your amp.
I do that occasionally. You get a pedal and match the tone to the exact tone and volume of your amp. Then I just up the volume on the pedal to what ever level suits me. Most overdrives will colour your tone and change it no matter what you do (Rat, TS-9 and on and on) but there are a few that I have tried that can give you that. Unfortunately they are all a little pricey. However, they are great sounding pedals that can achieve what you want. Try a Lovepedal Eternity, Zendrive I or II, or Klon Centaur. Match the tone and volume by turning it on and off till you can't tell which is which, then just turn it up.
It is not a true volume boost that does not add gain as some amps have and it will hit the front end of your amp harder so there will be more compression and sustain. 
I did use a Zvex Hard On for a few years that only has a volume control. It is apparently based on the preamp in an old Neve board. It was supposed to be entirely transparent and only boosted the volume but, I found it boosted the top end very slightly. Another pedal that was more successful like that is the TopHat Expressor pedal (I don't think they make it any more) which not only had a boost switch and volume control but, also had a cut switch and volume control........very cool pedal.

Cheers
Pete




Cheers
pete


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> The simplest solution- the 'anti-boost'. Set your amp up for lead tone and volume. For rythm turn on an overdrive with the level set so that you get a drop in volume. You can use a bit of gain from the pedal to compensate if necessary. I used a setup like this for a few years with a JCM800 2003- the 100w version of your amp. Nice and easy.
> 
> gtrguy



+1 If you don't want more saturation this is a viable option. Your GE7 should work for this.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

After a lot of trial error and money. The only thing i have found with my 2203 that can give me enough boost is using an MI audio tube zone in the low input with a Goodie Crystal boost. I know it's a shammed to use the low input of a JCM800 but. i have fooled a lot of guitarists who thought i was running straight in.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

All the suggestions were great but in order to get the true 800 high-gain tone for my dirt and with a volume boosted lead, I'd almost literally need another JCM800 and a head switcher LOL

I'm looking at using an A/B switch to jump between my 72' Bassman and my JCM800 (both running into my stereo cab). It won't alleviate all my problems but at least I won't have to use the low sensitivity channel on the 800 which, to me, sounds absolutely horrible (especially in comparison to my Fender)

So, best of both worlds - Fender clean and Marshall dirt. Can't wait to try that out next time we rock out a practice 

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

generic said:


> - Weber MASS Lite 100 Attenuator


Does your Weber have the footswitch/bypass option?

I would think that you could set up your lead tone to run straight-through (attentuator bypassed) and then kick in the attenuator to take your volume down for rhythm parts. Those "Lite" units even have a tone stack to help you tweak the rhythm sound a bit, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I usually install a small relay board in Marshalls when I get this request. No matter what you put in the front of the amp , you are driving the preamp harder and comprimising the tone. The ideal situation in your case is to attack the problem at the master volume potentiometer. For the price of a boutique pedal (roughly $300) ,the proper mod can be done.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

@Greg, the attenuator unfortunately doesn't have a footswitchable bypass. It has a manual bypass though - perhaps I could have the Weber itself modded - not a bad idea...

@konasexone, I don't know that I want to mod the Marshall at all. That's a value killer although it would be the best solution. I'm just not down with that unless it was completely and totally reversible, and even then it worries me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Its reversible. Is the amp a keeper or an investment?


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I was hoping it would be a bit of both... I usually mod my Les Pauls to my own specs but my amps, for some reason, I'm fussy about.

I don't have alot of experience with electronics. How does the mod work and what is the end effect?

Thanks for your time konasexone, much appreciated.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> Does your Weber have the footswitch/bypass option?
> 
> I would think that you could set up your lead tone to run straight-through (attentuator bypassed) and then kick in the attenuator to take your volume down for rhythm parts. Those "Lite" units even have a tone stack to help you tweak the rhythm sound a bit, I think.


I was thinking a bit more about this. Would this be safe for the amp, jumping between different loads like that? If so, I could easily mod the unit to have a footswitch where the bypass toggle is now, and it'd cost almost nothing.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to talk to the guys at Weber about that. 

I'm pretty sure that's why they offer the footswitch option (to use as a volume toggle), but they might be doing something special in the switch design. 

Their site asked for your line voltage (110 or 220) when you order the footswitch. Not sure why they would need to know that.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea I found that odd too, unless it's to run an LED on the footswitch or something which is minor anyway. I did email Ted Weber but I got an autoresponder saying he had just gotten out of the hospital and would try to answer emails from home so I don't know how long it'll take to get a reply. Hopefully he's ok...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

No the mod would not change the load on the amp since it isn't connected to the output tubes. It sits exactly where the master volume pot sits just before the inverter. It has a level adjustment and a footswitch. You hit the switch and you get the preset level. You usually play with it on and kick it out for your leads. Very simple in fact. We use the spare speaker jack for the footswitch, that way you won't have to drill the chasis if that's an issue. The alternative to all that would be an attenuator pad at the speaker which would modify the load slightly, not a big deal. The worst thing you can do to a tube amp is not load it at all. It will actually survive with a dead short on its output but not an open. The pad is somewhere in the middle which is fine.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

generic said:


> I've got a 1985 Marshall JCM800 2204 single channel 50 watt head w/ no effects loop that I sold my old Bassman to buy. This thing sounds like gold - it's pretty much exactly what I've been looking for to hit "my ideal tone". The only problem with that amp is that I can't get a good, solid volume boost going to punch up my leads a few db to compare to the other guitarists two channel DSL50. Pretty much anything I try only adds more gain or at best, a *very* minor volume boost. I don't want to use the low sensitivity (low gain) input because frankly, the high input channel is the sound I want - it's why I bought the head.
> 
> Is there a good way to get a solid volume boost for leads on the high sensitivity input on this amp? I have a BOSS GE-7 EQ which I thought might work good, but so far, it hasn't given me anything but more gain - no real volume boost...


Hey there,

I just bought a JCM 800 2204 head today - absolutely SMOKING amp. I know exactly what you're saying - it's everything I've ever dreamed of, in terms of pure, holy-grail, hard rock tone. I LOVE IT!!!

The clean volume-boost you're seeking sounds like it would covered by the Ho Attenuator (original, Canadian version of the Ultimate Attenuator; it sells for much less and is hand-made by the creator/designer himself, who lives in Vancouver). Lots of info here and at thegearpage.

Mr. Ho offers many options/upgrades, one of which is two footswitchable volume levels. 

I've got one on order that should be arriving in two weeks or so, and I asked for this feature.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The best sounding boost pedal I have ever used on a Marshall is the Xotic Effects AC Booster.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

Shiny_Beast said:


> Attenuators should come with a foot switchable veriable boost.


If I can recall my memories correctly, there is a company that specializes in attenuators has an extra option for a foot switchable. The name excapes me.


----------

